
Ask HN: What was the first platform you ever wrote code for? - hellofunk
For me it was an old Radio Shack calculator from the 80&#x27;s that happened to have 2K of programmable memory in BASIC. I took that about as far as possible, implementing my own database, writing little command-line games and even a silly flight simulator using alphanumerics for its &quot;cockpit&quot;.
======
cholmon
Ti-85 in high school. TI-BASIC at first, then a friend showed me games built
for z-shell (Z80 assembly) and my mind was blown, started learning C and
assembly.

------
BillBohan
IBM 7094 running IBSYS operating system. In those days a PC meant punch card.
I used an IBM 026 card punch to enter my Fortran IV program one line per card
followed by the data cards. With a rubber band around it, I placed my card
deck into a cardboard box for the next batch run. They were read onto reel-to-
reel tape by an IBM 1400 series system and the tape transferred to the 7094.
The 1400 series system printed out the results of compilation and execution
from the output tape of the 7094. This was mid-year 1967.

------
ShaneOG
Commodore 64, using Commodore BASIC - I was around 9 or 10 years old IIRC
(which I don't!)

------
heywire
Qbasic on DOS around age 7, if you don't count editing autoexec.bat to put up
funny boot messages :) after that I learned Clipper because my dad used it for
work, so there were lots of hard-covered manuals around.

------
tiredwired
Apple //e when I was 13. Started with AppleSoft BASIC and quickly moved on to
assembler using the built-in mini-assembler. I wanted to make my own games
because I could not afford to buy them.

------
armamut
C64 :) when I was 5 years old

------
PaulHoule
Apple ][

------
dragonbonheur
Casio PB-100 in BASIC

------
a3n
HP-UX

------
theophrastus
VAX 11/780

